

[The Ebook] Startup Edition: Wisdom from Founders, Hackers and Designers - oscaroarevalo
https://medium.com/@oscaroarevalo/startup-edition-wisdom-from-founders-hackers-designers-the-ebook-ac413f0a3f8d

======
oscaroarevalo
Ryan Hoover started startupedition.com as a side project. It was a curated
gathering of bloggers in the startup community sharing their wisdom and
response to a single question each week. A lot of people — myself included —
could learn about startups, products, startup culture, customers and mistakes
every week. For free. Directly from founders, hackers and designers.

The problem: this was a weekly newsletter with knowledge all over the
internet. Every question will be answered by a member of the startup edition
crew in one of their blogs and it was really hard to find a specific post
about a specific topic. This is how this ebook came to life.

Startup Edition — the ebook — started as a way to organize all of the
knowledge from the startupedition.com newsletter in one place. A place where
every entrepreneur — or aspiring entrepreneur — could learn how founders
struggled with their startups and overcame adversity.

Let me know what you think!

